# Continued High Temps Dec 6-12



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

ARGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

X2....what ibj said


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not looking good...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been slipping into a deep depression. I am probably to blame as i just had to get a new popup tent and build a smitty sled. One year wife bought me a brand new power auger for X-mas.That resulted in NO ice for 2 years. I shoulda known better.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I feel your pain, PP


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Come on now boys, cheer up. At least your not in Mike Pettine's shoes.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's Lovins fault. Saw him fixing the gas line on his snow machine in September... Angered the ice Gods and now look outside!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I going to head up to the UP to try to get 1 or 2 weekends in. But taking the boat out this weekend and vertical jigging.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/16621992/ice-fishing_tshirt?productId=96134043


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered one of those T shirts


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's why i'm lookin to make a trip up north also. Maybe spend a couple days in wisconsin.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Very unfortunate for the hard water but I have had my boat out 3 times in December already. That is a bonus. Looking forward to ice though.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We don't normally get out before Christmas. Normally by the second week of January


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

This is bad...if we can't build any snow up around the lakes, it's going to have a hard time cooling down this winter.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know the beginning is no good, but look at the end of the 10 day fellas......hmmmmmmm


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Record Warm High Temps* predicted for Saturday, Dec 12 and Sunday, Dec 13th for NE Ohio


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This blows


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Those temps next week are not going to produce ice. We need Arctic temps teens and single digits for weeks. I have a feeling there will not be safe ice on the big lake this year.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've wrote this season off as a loss. Water temp in huron was 39 last Sunday and was 45 yesterday. Inland lakes I'm sure rose as well. I looked at the month long forecast and most temps are in the high 30s mid 40s. Don't winterize the boats boys we will be trolling erie in February.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This stretch of days with South wind just keeps going on and on........


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

This weather stinks, bring on the cold


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Trying to post the Xmas long range outlook.....It's a torch!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

here is part of my 10 day forecast. 65 and rain next week. Maybe get 1 week to fish in late February early March. Feel sorry for everyone that went on spending sprees after last year. I didn't get anything this off season as there was no chance for 3 awesome seasons in a row


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Even if we buy stuff it won't go to waste. When I buy gear I keep it for a very long time. We will have ups and downs in our ice seasons. This year is not starting out great but most years we don't get out till January. The average highs in December have always been upper 30's. The high temps in January average around 30 so that is normally the start of ice season. This years El Niño has things out of whack across the entire globe. I'm hoping we get the entire month of February and a couple weeks in March. I am not a pessimist so I still hold out hope


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm fishing from docks to take the "sting" out of it. This does suck. It has prompted me to take a look at Kayaks and I found what looks to be worth more thought. A Jackson "Big Rig" ...... one of those would help when Winter isn't what it's suppose to be.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just referring to the guys that were just getting into it the past 2 years that are spending the money all at 1 time to gear up. Mines been spread out over many years as well so it doesn't hurt the bank account all at 1 time. 

I'm no pessimist just doesn't look to hot for much ice fishing if any at all. Might be like 3 years ago. Have ice for 3-4 days and it's gone for 3 weeks, have it for 2 days and it's gone. 

That's why my boats not getting winterized this year. Fish are snapping like crazy on Lake Erie right now


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Your correct that year sucked


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My brother brought an ice rod and flasher perching on Sat. Pulled a few on a jigging rap.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's looking more lke a 4-7 week ice season... if we're lucky


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No dice..dude we're screwed.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

As much as i love to get out and sit on the ice...... getting walleye from shore at one of my local reservoirs all December long has been filling the void so far.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We're going to be lucky to get 2-4 weeks the way it's going. Looking at the month long the week of the 18-24th of jam are the only ice making temps. A lot can change in a month


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I never write it off until March. We have had super late ice seasons before.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I seen this on a show on animal planet , ...if we get enough ice that you cant fish from shore but not enough to walk on , you can always try this when you are in need of a fishing fix------> http://www.myfishfinder.com/fishing_forum/index.php?topic=19932.0


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I want to try that just to say I did it!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

We enjoy spending time walking on frozen lakes...optimism is our best friend. Long range forecasts are junk. Its way too soon to get all gloom and doom.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

this picture was from the last time I fished on soft water last year December 30 th out of Huron we have time boys


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Water temperature then was around 34-35 degrees also. I think it's still at 43 now


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

With temperatures mostly in the 50's and 60's through the end of the year I am hoping you guys get a super cold streak soon.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks more & more like Erie will be a bust this year.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Leaving for mosquito, 16° right now, pond has skin ice


----------

